# Two-way block



## Joe Blow

As many of you will be aware, since the most recent forum software upgrade I have introduced functionality that enables a two-way block, which expands the ignore functionality. Not only can you ignore someone, but you can now block that ignored person from seeing your own posts.

The ignore feature always had one major flaw, which was that the ignored person could continue to comment on the posts of the person that has ignored them. This functionality gives the person who has chosen to ignore another member the option to stop that person from seeing their posts. In effect, they cease to exist on the forum to that person.

I have always held the view that people should be allowed to ignore others and customise their own forum experience by ignoring content that they did not wish to see, such as certain threads and even entire forums if they so desired. From an admin perspective a two-way block just seemed like another way to avoid conflict on the forum, but I have discovered that some people object to it on the basis that it is cowardly and avoidant and encourages an echo chamber mentality.

So I'm putting the issue out there for discussion. It would be useful to know how everyone feels about this new feature. Should a person be able to block someone they have chosen to ignore from viewing their posts? Or is it going too far?

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## finicky

I think an allowance should be made for how petty and pathetic most people are, I vote double block and Joe Biden for President..


----------



## wayneL

finicky said:


> I think an allowance should be made for how petty and pathetic most people are, I vote double block and Joe Biden for President..



I think if there is a block feature then the double block is essential.... and no, I am not going to add my personal political message here


----------



## galumay

As someone who has used the ignore/block feature to avoid aggressive personal attacks, and then had the members I blocked, stalk me and troll every subsequent post I made, I am a big fan of the 2 way block.

I can only imagine trolls and flamers being against the 2 way block, obviously it disempowers their agenda and so I am not surprised they see it as "cowardly". As for an "echo chamber mentality" I think thats nonsense, I encourage the opinions and views of those who have different perspectives to mine - its the ad hominem attacks and trolling that I object to. 

There are plenty of members who I have little in common with as a long term investor, but I enjoy reading their comments and discussing approaches with them.

Seriously, if I couldn't block some of the members here, I would leave the forum. Life is too short for that ****.


----------



## Country Lad

Joe Blow said:


> Should a person be able to block someone they have chosen to ignore from viewing their posts?




*Yes*



Joe Blow said:


> Or is it going too far?




*No*


----------



## spooly74

Just a note re: blocking.
Might have always been the case but not sure?

When you put someone on ignore, that function also ignores whole threads started by that user.
Not ideal, as the thread may be of interest, regardless.

Cheers


----------



## basilio

spooly74 said:


> Just a note re: blocking.
> Might have always been the case but not sure?
> 
> When you put someone on ignore, that function also ignores whole threads started by that user.
> Not ideal, as the thread may be of interest, regardless.
> 
> Cheers




I think that makes sense. I don't think it is reasonable to block people off from whole threads just because someone they have disagreed with started the thread.


----------



## Austwide

Blocking can make the site generally better. 

Here, I have came across a few slanging matches, takes the thread off topic, wastes time, no interest to most other users (assumption).
Other site I no longer visit for that reason.

While it may be marginal now, down the track it may be required.


----------



## qldfrog

Yes allow double block👍


----------



## Country Lad

spooly74 said:


> When you put someone on ignore, that function also ignores whole threads started by that user.
> Not ideal, as the thread may be of interest, regardless.
> 
> Cheers




I have some on block because they never posted anything of interest to me and at times were more than a bit annoyingly aggressive.  
I suppose if I thought they may post something of interest, I wouldn't block them


----------



## Smurf1976

If someone chooses to block my posts then that doesn't mean they don't have something worth hearing, it just means they've decided they don't wish to hear what I've got to say.

Find any business with a yes man / boys club mentality, which is just another form of echo chamber, and it runs aground in due course. I expect we can all think of a few high profile examples of that sort of thing and of course there's plenty more that are less well known.

There's a difference between disagreeing with someone's views versus bullying etc and I'll happily say that anyone repeatedly bullying others should be banned from the forum outright. It's not necessary and it's not a good look publicly to have it occur. It's possible to strongly disagree whilst remaining polite and even holding the other person in high regard despite their difference of opinion.


----------



## Joe Blow

Upon reflection I think the functionality has some issues and I have brought those up with the developer.

In most cases, just ignoring someone's posts should be enough. It's a simple idea. Someone is annoying and having that person on ignore removes the annoyance. Fair enough. I think we can all relate to that. Nobody wants to be a part of a community where they feel constantly annoyed or irritated by someone else. It's a reasonable way to deal with a difficult situation.

However, blocking someone else from seeing your own posts is really something that should be something quite rare. The problem with this functionality at the moment is that it's either all of nothing. I'm not sure if that is apparent to everyone who is adding people to their ignore list. At the moment, either there is no two-way ignore or everyone on your ignore list is two-way ignored.

Here's the option in your Ignoring settings.




As you can see, if it is enabled everyone you ignore is also blocked from seeing your own posts. I'm not sure I'm happy with that. A two-way ignore should be an action of last resort and only used in circumstances where someone you find intolerable won't stop commenting on your posts in a way that is causing you serious irritation.

I would suggest that most people uncheck this option for now. I have asked the developer if he would consider separating the functionality so that you can ignore most people, but have the option of a two-way ignore in rare circumstances that you believe warrant it.


----------



## Joe Blow

It may also pay not to annoy others. One consequence of this functionality is that it may convince some people not to conduct themselves in such a way as to cause others annoyance or irritation.

If you are polite and constructive you will likely never be blocked from viewing anyone's posts. If you are aggressive, belligerent and annoying, perhaps you will be blocked.

So please treat others with respect and courtesy at all times.


----------



## galumay

Personally I am happy with the 2 way ignore, its specifically what I want. Maybe the awareness of the ability to toggle this will be a solution in itself, those that only want to use a 1 way ignore have the option available. The functionality you have requested of the developer would be the best option as every possibility is covered, but the toggle is pretty good.


----------



## Value Collector

Joe Blow said:


> As many of you will be aware, since the most recent forum software upgrade I have introduced functionality that enables a two-way block, which expands the ignore functionality. Not only can you ignore someone, but you can now block that ignored person from seeing your own posts.
> 
> The ignore feature always had one major flaw, which was that the ignored person could continue to comment on the posts of the person that has ignored them. This functionality gives the person who has chosen to ignore another member the option to stop that person from seeing their posts. In effect, they cease to exist on the forum to that person.
> 
> I have always held the view that people should be allowed to ignore others and customise their own forum experience by ignoring content that they did not wish to see, such as certain threads and even entire forums if they so desired. From an admin perspective a two-way block just seemed like another way to avoid conflict on the forum, but I have discovered that some people object to it on the basis that it is cowardly and avoidant and encourages an echo chamber mentality.
> 
> So I'm putting the issue out there for discussion. It would be useful to know how everyone feels about this new feature. Should a person be able to block someone they have chosen to ignore from viewing their posts? Or is it going too far?
> 
> Please let me know what you think.




I think that would certainly would have been helpful when you know who was flipping out last year.

Sometimes, its best if certain people just don't interact with each other, and a single sided block is not sufficient because one side won't see the constant trash talk the other is doing, and the troll ends up with a stomach ulcer.


----------



## basilio

I see the point of reviewing the two way ignore. Certainly try to add a two stage process.  I agree its worth a try. But I also  believe there may be some circumstances where it makes sense.

We'll see...


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe Blow said:


> Upon reflection I think the functionality has some issues and I have brought those up with the developer.
> 
> [...]
> 
> However, blocking someone else from seeing your own posts is really something that should be something quite rare. The problem with this functionality at the moment is that it's either all of nothing. I'm not sure if that is apparent to everyone who is adding people to their ignore list. At the moment, either there is no two-way ignore or everyone on your ignore list is two-way ignored.




I have received a response from the developer who has told me that the option to apply either a one-way or two-way ignore to specific users has been a much requested feature and will be implemented in a future release. However, he did not give me any indication of when that might be.


----------



## tech/a

Have I got this right
if I’ve got someone on block I can block my content from them 
seeing it?
if so fantastic.


----------



## Joe Blow

tech/a said:


> if I’ve got someone on block I can block my content from them
> seeing it?
> if so fantastic.




Yes, that's correct.


----------



## PZ99

Two way blocking is the only way to go IMO.


----------



## sptrawler

I agree with the two way block, we have lost some good members because of trolling and two way blocking would stop that.


----------



## frugal.rock

Whatever you think is a good thing, Joe.
Both sides of the coin tell a tale.
There's always gunna be chalk and cheese in life, just like young red eyed Rob here...


----------



## Smurf1976

sptrawler said:


> I agree with the two way block, we have lost some good members because of trolling and two way blocking would stop that.



I'd hope that trolling would be dealt with more formally and not relying on simply blocking someone.


----------



## Faramir

How do I know if I have been blocked? How does one go about redeeming oneself? I would hate to think that I have upset anyone. If a two way block was imposed on me, I would have no chance to apologise. I guess we need a two way block because others probably want to upset someone.

It’s unfortunate that we have to think of these “fixes” when ASF really needs more members and a more diverse range of members. Maybe there is no other option left but to implement a two way block.


----------



## Joe Blow

I really don't believe we have much in the way of trolling going on here as compared to other similarly sized online communities. There are some that like to stir the pot a little, but they will always exist. Traditional trolling is posting solely and deliberately for the purpose of trying to provoke another person. The only place I have seen that happen in more recent times is in a handful of political threads, and I'm not even sure if it's deliberate or just the inevitable consequence of too much relentless and uncompromising dogmatism. Passionate and vigorous disagreement with another person or persons is not necessarily trolling, even though it may appear to be that.

I've been giving the issue a lot of thought recently and I don't think a two-way block is really going to impact too many people as long as the functionality can be separated so that either a one-way *or* a two way ignore can be applied to specific individuals. I think we all know instinctively that those who will be impacted the most by a two-way ignore/block will probably bring it on themselves as a result of their own conduct.

Be polite and respectful and nobody will even think of blocking you. There is a social contract aspect to online communities. Everyone deserves to treated with courtesy and a basic level of respect irrespective of whether you agree with them, or even like them. It will be the breaking of this social contract that will cause people to consider blocking others, and perhaps rightly so.


----------



## galumay

Faramir said:


> How do I know if I have been blocked? How does one go about redeeming oneself?




From my perspective Faramir, you would have nothing to worry about. The members I have blocked were relentless in their aggressive and personal behaviour. Generally the type of people who end up getting blocked have no interest in redemption. 

Overall I suspect its a fairly small number of members that have been put on either one or two way ignore lists, so in reality there is very little impact other than making the forum a more pleasant and friendly place. It also saves Joe from having to spend as much time moderating intransigent members.


----------



## tech/a

Faramir said:


> It’s unfortunate that we have to think of these “fixes” when ASF really needs more members and a more diverse range of members. Maybe there is no other option left but to implement a two way block.




*The last thing *ASF needs is to lose members who have found us.
Over the years ASF could have had the best quality of posters frequent here
But sadly I have seen many of the very best in the 20 yrs I've been around
hounded off never to be seen again. They should be nurtured.

Having said that one of the Most popular contributors here on ASF 
I have on two way ignore. Im probably the only one!
But just because I dont wish to follow their postings doesn't mean
I should make life as difficult for them as humanly possible. A lot
of people love their posts.


----------



## Bill M

I have never blocked anyone on this forum. However, I believe that if it is necessary then a two way block is best.

They do that on facebook and it works a charm and no one seems to complain about it, cheers.


----------



## sptrawler

Smurf1976 said:


> I'd hope that trolling would be dealt with more formally and not relying on simply blocking someone.



In the most part it is IMO, but there are times, where a complete move away from contact for a period of time would let tempers calm.
Untill now that hasn't been available and as I said some have left, probably from frustration and to avoid conflict, maybe trolling wasn't the best choice of words.
I was more trying to describe the person, who just can't agree to disagree and let something go.

Actually just read the Duck's post and he pretty well summed up what I meant:

*The last thing *_ASF needs is to lose members who have found us.
Over the years ASF could have had the best quality of posters frequent here
But sadly I have seen many of the very best in the 20 yrs I've been around
hounded off never to be seen again. They should be nurtured_.


----------



## basilio

I must say I'm a bit surprised at the strength of support for 2 way blocks and the comments about posters who drive away new people and frustrated  many current ones. Certainly food for thought.

I suppose Tech A comment rings true.


----------



## Smurf1976

sptrawler said:


> In the most part it is IMO, but there are times, where a complete move away from contact for a period of time would let tempers calm.
> Untill now that hasn't been available and as I said some have left, probably from frustration and to avoid conflict, maybe trolling wasn't the best choice of words.
> I was more trying to describe the person, who just can't agree to disagree and let something go.
> 
> Actually just read the Duck's post and he pretty well summed up what I meant:



I think that I'm seeing the issue in a different context to most.

How I'm seeing it is the scenario that I'm bearish in the AUD (for example) and you're strongly bullish on the AUD. You choose to put yourself in an echo chamber by blocking me in order to not see my bearish posts but in doing so you've put me in an echo chamber also by not seeing your counterargument.

The idea of using it to block someone because they're being aggressive etc hadn't really occurred to be honest although I do see the point. That perhaps reflects a personal world view - I'm open to hearing anything and just assume that others are likewise and will be polite. There's never a place for rudeness in my view, that has no place here or anywhere.


----------



## sptrawler

Smurf1976 said:


> I'm open to hearing anything and just assume that others are likewise and will be polite. There's never a place for rudeness in my view, that has no place here or anywhere.



The World would be a much better place, if everyone adopted that reasoning smurf.
Unfortunately many just feel, that all that is required is more shouting and intimidation.
The down side for the forum is, many on the receiving end, would rather walk away than respond or retaliate.
For some, argument is a form of stimulation or a way to vent, for others it is a rather unpleasant experience.
As Joe said, this is fundamentally a stock forum, it really has been hi jacked by social issues.
Now that Joe's time and money has been spent on the software upgrade, it probably is time to reclaim its identity.


----------



## Country Lad

Smurf1976 said:


> There's never a place for rudeness in my view, that has no place here or anywhere.




I have noticed a significant drop (to just about zero) in rudeness and abuse since I blocked some people quite a while ago.  Have I missed out on anything?  Highly unlikely.


----------



## Smurf1976

It would probably encourage an improvement in behaviour if members could see how many others were blocking their posts.

That doesn't necessarily mean identifying who those others are, just that I can see that x people are blocking me. If the number starts going up well then I need to take a look in the mirror............


----------



## sptrawler

Smurf1976 said:


> It would probably encourage an improvement in behaviour if members could see how many others were blocking their posts.
> 
> That doesn't necessarily mean identifying who those others are, just that I can see that x people are blocking me. If the number starts going up well then I need to take a look in the mirror............



As usual smurf a noble thought, more than likely the poster will just think those who are ignoring them are cretins, there is a reason a lot of people will be ignoring them and it probably isn't a recent reaction in their lives. 😂 .


----------



## kenny

I'm a supporter of the two way block, Joe but would it be useful to set up a Free Speech channel of sorts where there are no blocks? Users participate if they choose and it gives an outlet for those blocked to still post.


----------



## sptrawler

kenny said:


> I'm a supporter of the two way block, Joe but would it be useful to set up a Free Speech channel of sorts where there are no blocks? Users participate if they choose and it gives an outlet for those blocked to still post.



From my understanding kenny, the block is only between two posters, so if you and another poster don't get on you can block seeing their posts and stop them from seeing yours.
It doesn't stop you from posting and everyone else seeing the post, it just stops long winded circular arguments between two members who can't agree to disagree bogging down a thread, with repeating the same argument over and over.
It doesn't seem to happen as much in the stock section as the general chat section.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

kenny said:


> I'm a supporter of the two way block, Joe but would it be useful to set up a Free Speech channel of sorts where there are no blocks? Users participate if they choose and it gives an outlet for those blocked to still post.




I'm very much against free speech. Look at Victoria for gawds sake, all the nuts down there and also Byron Bay, full of cherries. People can still post but if they annoy an individual that person can atm. ignore them and double block if that becomes the new rule. All good as long as it is flagged when they join or first post

Since the Orange Fool got into the White House narcissists have come out of the woodwork with their brand of righteousness which stifles debate. I comment in the Australian, Times of London and the Guardian and only the Guardian has this type of nutter. Perhaps because its free and has columnists who are left fascists, not saying the other two don't have their own paid up right fascists.  

Up until this year I've never had anyone on ASF on ignore but had three until a few weeks ago, and now only one, who I'll probably take off ignore soon. Sometimes you need a break from people who irritate you. 

gg


----------



## finicky

This thread seems like precious fragile self indulgence to me.
We don't have enough people posting on stocks!
The most long lived threads here are on topics like this, although this is the ridiculous worst. Oooh, I don't want a nasty person to view my posts - who gives a f*#k. Wake up if you actually care about more ASX participants joining this site actively.
Please God, a win  for President Trump for the hope of the Western world, the USA <- not an attempt at sarcasm.


----------



## galumay

*blocked


----------



## ducati916

Joe Blow said:


> I really don't believe we have much in the way of trolling going on here as compared to other similarly sized online communities. There are some that like to stir the pot a little, but they will always exist. Traditional trolling is posting solely and deliberately for the purpose of trying to provoke another person. The only place I have seen that happen in more recent times is in a handful of political threads, and I'm not even sure if it's deliberate or just the inevitable consequence of too much relentless and uncompromising dogmatism. Passionate and vigorous disagreement with another person or persons is not necessarily trolling, even though it may appear to be that.
> 
> I've been giving the issue a lot of thought recently and I don't think a two-way block is really going to impact too many people as long as the functionality can be separated so that either a one-way *or* a two way ignore can be applied to specific individuals. I think we all know instinctively that those who will be impacted the most by a two-way ignore/block will probably bring it on themselves as a result of their own conduct.
> 
> Be polite and respectful and nobody will even think of blocking you. There is a social contract aspect to online communities. Everyone deserves to treated with courtesy and a basic level of respect irrespective of whether you agree with them, or even like them. It will be the breaking of this social contract that will cause people to consider blocking others, and perhaps rightly so.





The 2-way block is definitely the way to go. It is like gradually pumping out the oxygen...eventually, even if your antagonist remains your mortal enemy, they run out of content (from you) that they can utilise and simply (as far as you are concerned) simply die off.

Marvellous.

jog on
duc


----------



## Trav.

@Joe Blow - Just a quick question here mate. 

When I select New Post (or What's New) I seem to be picking up threads that have been updated by people who have blocked me. 

Example below is the Dump it Here thread, Normally once I have read the post then it is removed but it appears that it has been updated by 'He Who Must Not Be Named' . Is there a way for you to filter out these threads as well?


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Ditto in "latest Activity"


----------



## Joe Blow

Trav. said:


> @Joe Blow - Just a quick question here mate.
> 
> When I select New Post (or What's New) I seem to be picking up threads that have been updated by people who have blocked me.
> 
> Example below is the Dump it Here thread, Normally once I have read the post then it is removed but it appears that it has been updated by 'He Who Must Not Be Named' . Is there a way for you to filter out these threads as well?
> 
> View attachment 122358




Hi @Trav., the only way is to specifically ignore that thread. That should filter it out entirely.


----------



## Trav.

Joe Blow said:


> specifically ignore that thread



Ok thanks mate, not really what I was looking for but might be the option as that particular thread has probably run it's course.


----------



## Joe Blow

Trav. said:


> Ok thanks mate, not really what I was looking for but might be the option as that particular thread has probably run it's course.




Unfortunately the two way block doesn't integrate perfectly as it was developed by a third party and not the developers of the forum software. I have made requests about adding specific functionality that have been acknowledged but not yet been implemented by the developer. So I'm not sure about this add-on's current development status but hope it will be developed further, as in my opinion it currently contains a number of flaws.


----------



## barney

Trav. said:


> I seem to be picking up threads that have been updated by *people who have blocked me.*




No disrespect intended to anyone on ASF as everyone has their own agenda and preferences I'm sure, but I find it weird that anyone would find it necessary to block you @Trav. 


I like to think I'm a fair judge of character, and your "character" is top shelf in my opinion. Just saying.


----------



## Value Collector

Trav. said:


> it has been updated by 'He Who Must Not Be Named' .




Who Tom Riddle?

(you have to love a Harry Potty Reference)


----------



## frugal.rock

barney said:


> I find it weird that anyone would find it necessary to block you @Trav.



I would agree totally.
If Trav was on one end of a see saw, and say RNR Rob (as one of many examples) on the other end, the see saw would be totally on the level.

I found I had to "unfollow" said unnamed followee to stop receiving pointless notifications about posts I couldn't see anyway, due to being blocked.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

I believe Oscar Wilde once posted on Twitter.

"If there is anything worse than being blocked, it is being unblocked"

gg


----------



## qldfrog

barney said:


> No disrespect intended to anyone on ASF as everyone has their own agenda and preferences I'm sure, but I find it weird that anyone would find it necessary to block you @Trav.
> 
> 
> I like to think I'm a fair judge of character, and your "character" is top shelf in my opinion. Just saying.



Ditto, have you ever posted something remotely controversial?
Maybe a fat finger?


----------



## Trav.

@barney thanks for the kind words mate and the feeling is mutual mate.

I think that spending too much time on the forum (s) can bring out some different thoughts for some of us and a break might be required for some.

I recently had have some time off the forum due to work commitments and can relate a bit, so no hard feelings toward the blocker. ASF is a great community and many great contributors in a variety of ways so I am happy to keep on coming back and try to give back a bit.

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow

Ladies and Gentlemen, when someone puts you on ignore, and you can no longer see their posts, they cease to exist to you on ASF. You don't log out, view their posts as a guest, then log back in to quote them and reply to them. That's stalkerish and weird. Just let it go. There are lots of other folks to engage with. If someone doesn't want to engage with you then... c'est la vie. Move on.

I've had one or two reports of conduct like this, so I'm putting it out there that it's not acceptable. As always, thanks for your co-operation.


----------



## frugal.rock

Joe Blow said:


> so I'm putting it out there that it's not acceptable.



Reinforced 🤣


----------



## Dona Ferentes

but boy I wish that one person would unblock me so I could reciprocate, toot sweet


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un

Dona Ferentes said:


> but boy I wish that one person would unblock me so I could reciprocate, toot sweet



One? Amatuer!

A third of the Forum has me on Block. Another third I anticipated wouldn't appreciate my "Billy Birmingham humour" so I then blocked them in advance to prevent complaints and arguments. ASF is the loniliest place on Earth when I log in ;(


----------



## StockyGuy

Mohammed Hazabig'un said:


> One? Amatuer!
> 
> A third of the Forum has me on Block. Another third I anticipated wouldn't appreciate my "Billy Birmingham humour" so I then blocked them in advance to prevent complaints and arguments. ASF is the loniliest place on Earth when I log in ;(




It's lonely at the top lol.  The eagle must soar the stratosphere alone.


----------



## againsthegrain

Mohammed Hazabig'un said:


> One? Amatuer!
> 
> A third of the Forum has me on Block. Another third I anticipated wouldn't appreciate my "Billy Birmingham humour" so I then blocked them in advance to prevent complaints and arguments. ASF is the loniliest place on Earth when I log in ;(



been a member for 9 days wow good work


----------



## rederob

What is amusing is the sheer hypocrisy of posters who are worried about how "elites" and the like are indulging in cancel culture and curtailing freedom of speech and liberties.  Yet when challenged with posts they don't like and/or have no credible response, they hit the *blocking *button.
It gets even funnier when they seek out replies from posters they have blocked (and therefore cannot "see") and then complain.
Comedy gold.


----------



## MovingAverage

Mohammed Hazabig'un said:


> One? Amatuer!
> 
> A third of the Forum has me on Block. Another third I anticipated wouldn't appreciate my "Billy Birmingham humour" so I then blocked them in advance to prevent complaints and arguments. ASF is the loniliest place on Earth when I log in ;(



A third of the forum has you on block and you've only done a total of 132 posts...that's got to be some kind of new record


----------



## Mohammed Hazabig'un

MovingAverage said:


> A third of the forum has you on block and you've only done a total of 132 posts...that's got to be some kind of new record



In hindsight, perhaps I could've chosen a more socially acceptable Username and moderate first post


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Mohammed Hazabig'un said:


> In hindsight, perhaps I could've chosen a more socially acceptable Username and moderate first post



What? Was I thinking?


----------



## Joe Blow

It's all a very simple equation. If you are civil and respectful towards everyone, irrespective of how much you might disagree with them, you are not going to end up on many ignore lists. Nobody likes rude, unpleasant and disrespectful people, online or in real life.

As for user names, they can be changed once every ten years. If you would like to do this because you chose poorly (or for any other valid reason), just go to your account details and click the "Change" button next to your user name. But please, if you are going to do this, think it through very carefully and choose wisely.


----------



## rederob

Mohammed Hazabig'un said:


> In hindsight, perhaps I could've chosen a more socially acceptable Username and moderate first post



Peter Hazabig'un?


----------



## InsvestoBoy

Joe Blow said:


> As many of you will be aware, since the most recent forum software upgrade I have introduced functionality that enables a two-way block, which expands the ignore functionality. Not only can you ignore someone, but you can now block that ignored person from seeing your own posts.
> 
> The ignore feature always had one major flaw, which was that the ignored person could continue to comment on the posts of the person that has ignored them. This functionality gives the person who has chosen to ignore another member the option to stop that person from seeing their posts. In effect, they cease to exist on the forum to that person.
> 
> I have always held the view that people should be allowed to ignore others and customise their own forum experience by ignoring content that they did not wish to see, such as certain threads and even entire forums if they so desired. From an admin perspective a two-way block just seemed like another way to avoid conflict on the forum, but I have discovered that some people object to it on the basis that it is cowardly and avoidant and encourages an echo chamber mentality.
> 
> So I'm putting the issue out there for discussion. It would be useful to know how everyone feels about this new feature. Should a person be able to block someone they have chosen to ignore from viewing their posts? Or is it going too far?
> 
> Please let me know what you think.




I thought this must be a recent feature you added because I only recently noticed weird mentions of "frog" in threads where I couldn't see the conversation but I see it has been in effect for a while.

I also assume ducati916 has me on two way block because I never saw updates to my favourite thread of all time which was started after he was constantly hassling @Value Collector for making bad investments (that 10x'd in price) in CZZ then decided to start his own thread for a "Margin of Safety" investment that has made a 3-year return of <5% with an 80% drawdown inbetween 🤣 (yes, I still have this AMZA chart on a watchlist for when I need a laugh)

@Joe Blow most people have raised good points about the 2 way block, but I wouldn't mind some clarification about how it works. I remember in the past if I blocked someone, I could still see their post it would just say "this post is hidden because you blocked the person" and you could click a button to see the post.

Does the 2 way block still allow that? To me it seems a bit annoying if someone can 2 way block me but still peek my content.

One point that's worth raising is that it does allow charlatans to post on the forum, then block people who call them out, so only the people who aren't qualified to call out charlatans see the posts...we have had a lot of charlatans over the years.


----------



## Joe Blow

InsvestoBoy said:


> @Joe Blow most people have raised good points about the 2 way block, but I wouldn't mind some clarification about how it works. I remember in the past if I blocked someone, I could still see their post it would just say "this post is hidden because you blocked the person" and you could click a button to see the post.
> 
> Does the 2 way block still allow that? To me it seems a bit annoying if someone can 2 way block me but still peek my content.
> 
> One point that's worth raising is that it does allow charlatans to post on the forum, then block people who call them out, so only the people who aren't qualified to call out charlatans see the posts...we have had a lot of charlatans over the years.




In short, the functionality allows people to ignore other users content but also prevents the ignored user from viewing their own content. This is third-party developed functionality created in an attempt to overcome perceived issues with the default ignore functionality, which for example permits ignored users to still view and reply to content authored by the user who is ignoring them. This is problematic for obvious reasons.

Unfortunately, the functionality has not been well maintained and there are bugs that have not been squashed and issues that in my view need to be fixed. I have gone through these in more detail in previous posts in this thread.

I am happy to disable this functionality for a trial period if enough users expressed a desire to return to the default ignore system. However, in my view the internet, and social media platforms in particular, have already moved to a two-way block system as this is what most users in 2022 want.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

I don't want to be on the block of others. I can "ignore" them by not replying, by making a mental note, etc.

I do not like it when a member uses the block out of petulance . I find it annoying that I miss information because someone thinks their content is import to share, but only with some.


----------



## Joe Blow

Dona Ferentes said:


> I don't want to be on the block of others. I can "ignore" them by not replying, by making a mental note, etc.
> 
> I do not like it when a member uses the block out of petulance . I find it annoying that I miss information because someone thinks their content is import to share, but only with some.




The problem is, on social media and online community platforms in 2022, petulance and schoolyard puerility are the order of the day for a substantial percentage of grown adults. Sorry if some see that as a microagression, but it's the unvarnished truth.

So as an administrator my task is to find ways to mitigate this through additional functionality that "keeps the peace". If everyone acted like a mature adult, there would be no need for any ignore functionality whatsoever. But wishing for that is as productive as wishing for world peace.


----------



## InsvestoBoy

Joe Blow said:


> In short, the functionality allows people to ignore other users content but also prevents the ignored user from viewing their own content.




You didn't answer my question but I found the answer anyway: it appears that users who ignore me can still peek at my content while not allowing me to see theirs simply by unticking this box:





That's a little annoying.

I don't want to necessarily convince you to remove the 2 way block, if it empowers people like @galumay avoid psychos so they can keep posting about high ROIC microcaps (look at that JYC chart!), then I get it.

But we are going to end up in a situation where people get to come on here and say wrong/stupid garbage without any counterpoint, just because they can't handle being called an idiot by someone on the internet (me).

I'm always going to say "you are wrong and I think you are dumb" and never "dear sir/madam, please find enclosed this 3 page essay that carefully explains a differing viewpoint which you may find valuable". Because

it's the internet!
the asymmetry of bull**** is simply too high


----------



## The Triangle

+1 vote from me for eliminating any form of ignore or blocking.


----------



## Joe Blow

InsvestoBoy said:


> But we are going to end up in a situation where people get to come on here and say wrong/stupid garbage without any counterpoint, just because they can't handle being called an idiot by someone on the internet (me).
> 
> I'm always going to say "you are wrong and I think you are dumb" and never "dear sir/madam, please find enclosed this 3 page essay that carefully explains a differing viewpoint which you may find valuable". Because
> 
> it's the internet!
> the asymmetry of bull**** is simply too high




Perhaps it's not necessary to call someone an idiot because they post something wrong or stupid? Perhaps it's enough to say, "I think what you have posted is wrong/incorrect for the following reasons" and then outline those reasons. There are two dimensions to conflict online: someone who insults or offends another and the person being insulted or offended. People sometimes get insulted or offended merely on the basis of a perceived slight. This may even be just as common as an actual insult or slight.

However, it is possible to respond in a respectful way to someone you profoundly disagree with. To do so requires restraint and self discipline, as well as courtesy. Some can't manage it and this is why ignore functionality is necessary. it reduces conflict and unpleasantness by removing the circumstances that lead directly to conflict and unpleasantness. There is no magic solution to conflict on the internet. The best that can be hoped for is strategies that reduce or limit it.

As for the suggestion that people may come on here and post something wrong/incorrect/misleading without a counterpoint because the person providing that counterpoint is ignored. In my experience the counterpoint generally comes before the ignore.


----------



## SirRumpole

Joe Blow said:


> As many of you will be aware, since the most recent forum software upgrade I have introduced functionality that enables a two-way block, which expands the ignore functionality. Not only can you ignore someone, but you can now block that ignored person from seeing your own posts.
> 
> The ignore feature always had one major flaw, which was that the ignored person could continue to comment on the posts of the person that has ignored them. This functionality gives the person who has chosen to ignore another member the option to stop that person from seeing their posts. In effect, they cease to exist on the forum to that person.
> 
> I have always held the view that people should be allowed to ignore others and customise their own forum experience by ignoring content that they did not wish to see, such as certain threads and even entire forums if they so desired. From an admin perspective a two-way block just seemed like another way to avoid conflict on the forum, but I have discovered that some people object to it on the basis that it is cowardly and avoidant and encourages an echo chamber mentality.
> 
> So I'm putting the issue out there for discussion. It would be useful to know how everyone feels about this new feature. Should a person be able to block someone they have chosen to ignore from viewing their posts? Or is it going too far?
> 
> Please let me know what you think.




As I said in another thread I think that only administrators should have blocking rights.

If people want to ignore someone else they can by simply not reading their posts.

It's starting to get pretty childish if I block you because you block me etc etc.


----------



## Value Collector

InsvestoBoy said:


> You didn't answer my question but I found the answer anyway: it appears that users who ignore me can still peek at my content while not allowing me to see theirs simply by unticking this box:
> 
> View attachment 146935
> 
> 
> 
> That's a little annoying.
> 
> I don't want to necessarily convince you to remove the 2 way block, if it empowers people like @galumay avoid psychos so they can keep posting about high ROIC microcaps (look at that JYC chart!), then I get it.
> 
> But we are going to end up in a situation where people get to come on here and say wrong/stupid garbage without any counterpoint, just because they can't handle being called an idiot by someone on the internet (me).
> 
> I'm always going to say "you are wrong and I think you are dumb" and never "dear sir/madam, please find enclosed this 3 page essay that carefully explains a differing viewpoint which you may find valuable". Because
> 
> it's the internet!
> the asymmetry of bull**** is simply too high



If you suspect someone has blocked you, so you that you can’t see their posts, it’s best to back them also so that that as you say they can’t sneak peek at your posts.


----------



## tech/a

I have 3 on block and I'm sure many more have me on block.
Frankly, the forum for me is a good place to glean information and share information with people I respect and they in turn understand me (Don't mind me anyway)  I find myself less confrontational and posting way way less. I'm not seeing rubbish threads that seem to go in infinitum with no point or purpose.

I think I have some methodology and knowledge which may benefit others so I don't want to share it with people I have no time for so happy to two-way block and be two-way blocked.

Love it as it is Thanks Joe.


----------



## Knobby22

I have one person on block and QldFrog has blocked me.
I am quite happy with this and think it should stay.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Yes, but it's ASF and not that person's vanity project.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

I suppose you never know what other people are going through, you post something, and wham, they block you. 

I've been guilty of that once, but luckily calmed down and unblocked. 

gg


----------



## Smurf1976

In principle I'm very firmly in the free speech camp that someone ought to be able to express their views in sensible manner and not face _undue_ consequences.

You can preach religion to me all day if you like and I won't take offence even slightly no matter how passionately you express it. I do however reserve my right to hold a strongly opposing view and to express it in the same manner as you, with the expectation that you'll accept my right to do so just as I accept yours.

In reality however that's a somewhat idealistic goal in 2022. We're in a society where more than a few are indeed fragile like a flower and simply can't accept that anyone has a different world view to their own or even simply a different set of priorities within the same overall world view.

That approach is most unhelpful in my view. Always amazes me how many people actually prefer to be a victim there and reject anyone who points out where they're going wrong. If I'm going wrong well then I'd rather someone said it but clearly many would rather fail than be told.

I thus disagree with the concept of blocking others, and I most certainly haven't blocked anyone, but in practice support Joe's position. Hands are tied here really. If you're running a forum to which anyone can become a member then you're somewhat restrained by society's norms and it's a reality that many do feel a need to plug their ears when someone says something that makes them feel uncomfortable, indeed doing so has become increasingly common.

Personally though, well society (as distinct from ASF) needs a decent shakeup in my view. Stop being so damn easily offended people. Ignorance is not bliss.


----------



## qldfrog

Let's put a different view
I block, am blocked and happy to do it.
If you are in a party, you start talking to everyone in the room that you do not know yet, then make your choice to carry on or not the conversations.
If you are met with an arrogant presemptious twat, will you go back to talk to him/ her.no..
We each have our definition of freedom for example, mine is everone can do say what they want as long as they do not restrict my own.Same for IQ and EQ levels needed to have a 2 way conversation or just belong to society as i define it.
So if any of the above limits are broken, i block.
It is liberating: less time  aka my life spent scrolling thru BS.
Covid was a revelator imho:
Numeracy and scientific ignorance as well as gullibility and definition of freedom.
It splits society, in a way for the better as we know where we each stand.
Dying or loosing one's mean of living while wearing a modern David star is not exactly a matter of being a snowflake is it?  
ASF is just part of society.
So i block.
why would i follow or just read investment views from someone unethical, ignorant or ,at the opposite, so EQ deficient that even informed and accurate posts are wrapped in presumptuous slant.
And there is no living in a bubble risk.
Plenty of comnercial tv,walk in the street and social interactions or vote results to know i am not in the majority.
I could cry, i could fight, or i could try to live my life as per my definition of freedom and sciences..ohh so last century
For the piece of mind of many, keep the blocking in @joe  🙏😊.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

I see the resident blocker QF has been posting . Would some decent Netizen kindly copy that content such that it can be viewed by all?

Of course this may incur some wrath and you get blocked as well. But then we ask another kind person to copy the poster's work, and so on.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Dona Ferentes said:


> I see the resident blocker QF has been posting . Would some decent Netizen kindly copy that content such that it can be viewed by all?
> 
> Of course this may incur some wrath and you get blocked as well. But then we ask another kind person to copy the poster's work, and so on.



The Pioneer Intel Platoon of the 101st Motorized Battalion has just returned to the the Hotel and reports 

From The Pond :



> @qldfrog





> Let's put a different view
> I block, am blocked and happy to do it.
> If you are in a party, you start talking to everyone in the room that you do not know yet, then make your choice to carry on or not the conversations.
> If you are met with an arrogant presemptious twat, will you go back to talk to him/ her.no..
> We each have our definition of freedom for example, mine is everone can do say what they want as long as they do not restrict my own.Same for IQ and EQ levels needed to have a 2 way conversation or just belong to society as i define it.
> So if any of the above limits are broken, i block.
> It is liberating: less time aka my life spent scrolling thru BS.
> Covid was a revelator imho:
> Numeracy and scientific ignorance as well as gullibility and definition of freedom.
> It splits society, in a way for the better as we know where we each stand.
> Dying or loosing one's mean of living while wearing a modern David star is not exactly a matter of being a snowflake is it?
> ASF is just part of society.
> So i block.
> why would i follow or just read investment views from someone unethical, ignorant or ,at the opposite, so EQ deficient that even informed and accurate posts are wrapped in presumptuous slant.
> And there is no living in a bubble risk.
> Plenty of comnercial tv,walk in the street and social interactions or vote results to know i am not in the majority.
> I could cry, i could fight, or i could try to live my life as per my definition of freedom and sciences..ohh so last century
> For the piece of mind of many, keep the blocking in @joe  🙏😊.
> Let's put a different view
> I block, am blocked and happy to do it.
> If you are in a party, you start talking to everyone in the room that you do not know yet, then make your choice to carry on or not the conversations.
> If you are met with an arrogant presemptious twat, will you go back to talk to him/ her.no..
> We each have our definition of freedom for example, mine is everone can do say what they want as long as they do not restrict my own.Same for IQ and EQ levels needed to have a 2 way conversation or just belong to society as i define it.
> So if any of the above limits are broken, i block.
> It is liberating: less time aka my life spent scrolling thru BS.
> Covid was a revelator imho:
> Numeracy and scientific ignorance as well as gullibility and definition of freedom.
> It splits society, in a way for the better as we know where we each stand.
> Dying or loosing one's mean of living while wearing a modern David star is not exactly a matter of being a snowflake is it?
> ASF is just part of society.
> So i block.
> why would i follow or just read investment views from someone unethical, ignorant or ,at the opposite, so EQ deficient that even informed and accurate posts are wrapped in presumptuous slant.
> And there is no living in a bubble risk.
> Plenty of comnercial tv,walk in the street and social interactions or vote results to know i am not in the majority.
> I could cry, i could fight, or i could try to live my life as per my definition of freedom and sciences..ohh so last century
> For the piece of mind of many, keep the blocking in @joe  🙏😊.




For the thousands who serve but who are blocked. Words of wisdom indeed. 

gg


----------



## rcw1

Good morning
rcw1 new bloke on the block (pardon the pun), for mine, do not agree with the block methodology.  

Have a very nice Sunday. 

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Telamelo

Smurf1976 said:


> In principle I'm very firmly in the free speech camp that someone ought to be able to express their views in sensible manner and not face _undue_ consequences.
> 
> You can preach religion to me all day if you like and I won't take offence even slightly no matter how passionately you express it. I do however reserve my right to hold a strongly opposing view and to express it in the same manner as you, with the expectation that you'll accept my right to do so just as I accept yours.
> 
> In reality however that's a somewhat idealistic goal in 2022. We're in a society where more than a few are indeed fragile like a flower and simply can't accept that anyone has a different world view to their own or even simply a different set of priorities within the same overall world view.
> 
> That approach is most unhelpful in my view. Always amazes me how many people actually prefer to be a victim there and reject anyone who points out where they're going wrong. If I'm going wrong well then I'd rather someone said it but clearly many would rather fail than be told.
> 
> I thus disagree with the concept of blocking others, and I most certainly haven't blocked anyone, but in practice support Joe's position. Hands are tied here really. If you're running a forum to which anyone can become a member then you're somewhat restrained by society's norms and it's a reality that many do feel a need to plug their ears when someone says something that makes them feel uncomfortable, indeed doing so has become increasingly common.
> 
> Personally though, well society (as distinct from ASF) needs a decent shakeup in my view. Stop being so damn easily offended people. Ignorance is not bliss.



I reiterate all of what you said/expressed above Smurf as agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Telamelo

rcw1 said:


> Good morning
> rcw1 new bloke on the block (pardon the pun), for mine, do not agree with the block methodology.
> 
> Have a very nice Sunday.
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1



I'm with you rcw1 as am in the same anti-block methodology camp however feel that in open public forums the "report function" is necessary to enable moderator's to step in to try restore common sense/peace online when required.


----------



## rcw1

Telamelo said:


> I'm with you rcw1 as am in the same anti-block methodology camp however feel that in open public forums the "report function" is necessary to enable moderator's to step in to try restore common sense/peace online when required.



100% Telamelo,
Would envisage allot more work for Joe, but, at the end of the day and when the dust settles .. . 

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Macquack

Knobby22 said:


> I have one person on block and *QldFrog* *has blocked me*.
> I am quite happy with this and think it should stay.



With the number of ASF members blocked by QldFrog, he must be just talking to himself now, if he had not been already.


----------



## SirRumpole

Smurf1976 said:


> Personally though, well society (as distinct from ASF) needs a decent shakeup in my view. Stop being so damn easily offended people. Ignorance is not bliss.




Alas, the cancel culture is alive and well in so many parts of society.


----------



## galumay

Personally I would leave ASF if it were not for the block function, just like in real life there are many people I want no interaction with, I dont wish to share my ideas and opinions with them and I have no interest in them and their posts. There are far too many trolls and flamers on SM to use it without blocking function. Its the same on Twitter, FB etc, block often and block early!

Its a great filter to ensure the noise of the irrelevant, illiterate and ignorant is silenced and I can just concentrate on the content of those I am interested in and respect. Those that have similar values and integrity. 

The great thing about blocking is there is no negative impact, no one is worse off for being blocked, and the blocker has a better quality of life! 

A lot of QF's points are very similar to my views on it.


----------



## Country Lad

I did have a couple of members on block but on reflection, I unblocked them. There are some non-investment topics such as Covid and politics where there can be no discussion with some people, only “I’m right – you’re wrong” argument or the conspiracy theorists having a soapbox from which to yell loudly. With a science background I soon tired of the statements obviously without facts or definitive data or simply misleading data, so I blocked.

Now I simply go through the “New Posts” list and look at the topic and who has posted. If it is someone whose comments I can easily ignore regarding the topic or it is a topic in which I have no interest, I do not open it and it goes the way of “Mark Topics Read”. It is interesting how much less time I now spend reading rubbish or topics in which I have no interest. I know of a number of members who do the same.

So, can I make a suggestion @Joe Blow  and that is to have a poll of whether the majority of members really want the “block” function or whether we are happy to do what a number of members are doing now, and simply to ignore some posters/topics.

If the majority feel the “block” function is unnecessary, then it should go.

In my view, the block function restricts the freedom of speech here and the freedom to select what we want to read. Conversely, there is no limit to the individual member’s freedom to ignore.


----------



## SirRumpole

Country Lad said:


> I did have a couple of members on block but on reflection, I unblocked them. There are some non-investment topics such as Covid and politics where there can be no discussion with some people, only “I’m right – you’re wrong” argument or the conspiracy theorists having a soapbox from which to yell loudly. With a science background I soon tired of the statements obviously without facts or definitive data or simply misleading data, so I blocked.
> 
> Now I simply go through the “New Posts” list and look at the topic and who has posted. If it is someone whose comments I can easily ignore regarding the topic or it is a topic in which I have no interest, I do not open it and it goes the way of “Mark Topics Read”. It is interesting how much less time I now spend reading rubbish or topics in which I have no interest. I know of a number of members who do the same.
> 
> So, can I make a suggestion @Joe Blow  and that is to have a poll of whether the majority of members really want the “block” function or whether we are happy to do what a number of members are doing now, and simply to ignore some posters/topics.
> 
> If the majority feel the “block” function is unnecessary, then it should go.
> 
> In my view, the block function restricts the freedom of speech here and the freedom to select what we want to read. Conversely, there is no limit to the individual member’s freedom to ignore.



Some people that we generally disagree with may come up with aguments that we do agree with. 

It would be a shame to miss that rare moment.


----------



## Dona Ferentes




----------



## eskys

Excellent posts for reflection today, folks.....we'll get better when we reflect and think them over...........


----------



## JohnDe

Macquack said:


> With the number of ASF members blocked by QldFrog, he must be just talking to himself now, if he had not been already.




The' 'block' function is open to abuse, as shown by qldfrog.

qldfrog blocked me because he did not like that I was posting linked facts that counteracted his views. That is fine, block me and don't read my post. However, that is not what gldfrog does.

A few weeks ago I was advised by another forum member that qldfrog had quoted one of my posts and commented on it. I have no idea if that was a one off or if gldfrog makes a habit of it. This is the abuse part of the function.

qldfrog blocks users, and still makes comments about those users posts. *Blocked users are unable to see this, and thus unable to reply.*


----------



## qldfrog

Country Lad said:


> I did have a couple of members on block but on reflection, I unblocked them. There are some non-investment topics such as Covid and politics where there can be no discussion with some people, only “I’m right – you’re wrong” argument or the conspiracy theorists having a soapbox from which to yell loudly. With a science background I soon tired of the statements obviously without facts or definitive data or simply misleading data, so I blocked.
> 
> Now I simply go through the “New Posts” list and look at the topic and who has posted. If it is someone whose comments I can easily ignore regarding the topic or it is a topic in which I have no interest, I do not open it and it goes the way of “Mark Topics Read”. It is interesting how much less time I now spend reading rubbish or topics in which I have no interest. I know of a number of members who do the same.
> 
> So, can I make a suggestion @Joe Blow  and that is to have a poll of whether the majority of members really want the “block” function or whether we are happy to do what a number of members are doing now, and simply to ignore some posters/topics.
> 
> If the majority feel the “block” function is unnecessary, then it should go.
> 
> In my view, the block function restricts the freedom of speech here and the freedom to select what we want to read. Conversely, there is no limit to the individual member’s freedom to ignore.



I disagree, as stated before, if i am not interested in any way by what someone has to say, why should i do it manually?
In that case and to take into account your opinion, which is fair,  i think the real question is :
should we have a 2 way block?
I can block someone, but have no issue with this person reading my own posts, even replying and  bagging me or turning read in anger in these.
As long as i do not have to read them, i could not care less..
So isnt it the only real question? The 2 way?


----------



## divs4ever

SirRumpole said:


> Alas, the cancel culture is alive and well in so many parts of society.



will cancel-culture be self-cancelling  ??

 after all they tend to create an echo culture  , BUT  then there is a problem of echoes not resonating in complete harmony  of the current tune , after eliminating those NOT in complete harmony you lose the 'chorus effect' ( slight variations  that give the impression of depth )  all the will be left  is a single whiney ( soprano)  theme


----------



## SirRumpole

qldfrog said:


> As long as i do not have to read them, i could not care less..



Even if you see them you don't have to read them.

Who knows the blocked may agree with you sometimes.   

Anyway, it's not a function worth dying for.


----------



## qldfrog

SirRumpole said:


> Even if you see them you don't have to read them.
> 
> Who knows the blocked may agree with you sometimes.
> 
> Anyway, it's not a function worth dying for.



Even if they do..would i care?
After reading so many repeating parrots on the covid issue, i went thru a big blocking day and decided who i wanted to read, or not.
Related to covid but not only:
ethics , extreme political views, and scientific veneer parading as education, and a couple arrogant twat.
Probably blocked 20 or so members in 2 or 3 day then .a big spring cleaning
I just checked 26 on my ignore list today
Saved time and found peace, felt better after and i am sure i missed nothing.
I only see one drawback for the forum:
I might post some data or link which might be redundant if one of these 26 persons did it before me, or after me if they block me.
That would be annoying and might have happened on the EV or energy thread


----------



## qldfrog

qldfrog said:


> Even if they do..would i care?
> After reading so many repeating parrots on the covid issue, i went thru a big blocking day and decided who i wanted to read, or not.
> Related to covid but not only:
> ethics , extreme political views, and scientific veneer parading as education, and a couple arrogant twat.
> Probably blocked 20 or so members in 2 or 3 day then .a big spring cleaning
> I just checked 26 on my ignore list today
> Saved time and found peace, felt better after and i am sure i missed nothing.
> I only see one drawback for the forum:
> I might post some data or link which might be redundant if one of these 26 persons did it before me, or after me if they block me.
> That would be annoying and might have happened on the EV or energy thread



Fwiw, this is how i personally see and used block.i do not pretend this is the way or is ideal but working for me.
Have all a great week end..


----------



## Macquack

SirRumpole said:


> Even if you see them you don't have to read them.
> 
> Who knows the blocked may agree with you sometimes.
> 
> Anyway, it's not a function worth dying for.



This is what annoys me with this blocking bullshite. I don't block anybody, but I have no idea what SirRumpole is talkng about in the above post because he is responding to a post that *I can't read*.


----------



## SirRumpole

Macquack said:


> This is what annoys me with this blocking bullshite. I don't block anybody, but I have no idea what SirRumpole is talkng about in the above post because he is responding to a post that *I can't read*.



That's where this whole blocking thing falls over. QldFrog has obviously doubled blocked you so you can't see his posts and any replies to it are not meaningful to you.

FYI here is the post I was replying to:-

"
I disagree, as stated before, if i am not interested in any way by what someone has to say, why should i do it manually?
In that case and to take into account your opinion, which is fair, i think the real question is :
should we have a 2 way block?
I can block someone, but have no issue with this person reading my own posts, even replying and bagging me or turning read in anger in these.
As long as i do not have to read them, i could not care less..
So isnt it the only real question? The 2 way?
"

If we have to keep doing this to keep people in the loop it will get tedious.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

SirRumpole said:


> That's where this whole blocking thing falls over. QldFrog has obviously doubled blocked you so you can't see his posts and any replies to it are not meaningful to you.
> 
> FYI here is the post I was replying to:-
> 
> "
> I disagree, as stated before, if i am not interested in any way by what someone has to say, why should i do it manually?
> In that case and to take into account your opinion, which is fair, i think the real question is :
> should we have a 2 way block?
> I can block someone, but have no issue with this person reading my own posts, even replying and bagging me or turning read in anger in these.
> As long as i do not have to read them, i could not care less..
> So isnt it the only real question? The 2 way?
> "
> 
> If we have to keep doing this to keep people in the loop it will get tedious.




If it helps I would be quite happy to get my man, Švejk, to keep an eye out for conversations between @qldfrog and others that are going astray. 

He could then report them to the Intel Committee here at the Hotel who following consultation could send those suitable and appropriate for me to read on to me to post. 

This would be on an FSEO ( For Švejk's eyes only ) to avoid any embarrassment to me or @qldfrog or any other partygoers who don't want to party with me, and to ensure if anyone else blocked me we could provide alternate arrangements, perhaps Australia Post or Fed Ex.

Telegram is another alternative and I believe the AFP can sell a person a device for forwarding messages that is very secure. 

I could then post them with an alert. Perhaps a new Thread called " Orphan's Party Posts" could be made specifically for those posts in the Members Only Area. 

Next month I will be in Cooloongatta and The Northern Rivers getting my man from England who has finally been allowed back in to Australia to sort out the Arnage, so this arrangement with Švejk and the Intel Committee may be only temporary.

gg


----------



## SirRumpole

Garpal Gumnut said:


> If it helps I would be quite happy to get my man, Švejk, to keep an eye out for conversations between @qldfrog and others that are going astray.
> 
> He could then report them to the Intel Committee here at the Hotel who following consultation could send those suitable and appropriate for me to read on to me to post.
> 
> This would be on an FSEO ( For Švejk's eyes only ) to avoid any embarrassment to me or @qldfrog or any other partygoers who don't want to party with me, and to ensure if anyone else blocked me we could provide alternate arrangements, perhaps Australia Post or Fed Ex.
> 
> Telegram is another alternative and I believe the AFP can sell a person a device for forwarding messages that is very secure.
> 
> I could then post them with an alert. Perhaps a new Thread called " Orphan's Party Posts" could be made specifically for those posts in the Members Only Area.
> 
> Next month I will be in Cooloongatta and The Northern Rivers getting my man from England who has finally been allowed back in to Australia to sort out the Arnage, so this arrangement with Švejk and the Intel Committee may be only temporary.
> 
> gg



Excellent idea. Please implement earliest opportunity.

Out.


----------



## qldfrog

SirRumpole said:


> That's where this whole blocking thing falls over. QldFrog has obviously doubled blocked you so you can't see his posts and any replies to it are not meaningful to you.
> 
> FYI here is the post I was replying to:-
> 
> "
> I disagree, as stated before, if i am not interested in any way by what someone has to say, why should i do it manually?
> In that case and to take into account your opinion, which is fair, i think the real question is :
> should we have a 2 way block?
> I can block someone, but have no issue with this person reading my own posts, even replying and bagging me or turning read in anger in these.
> As long as i do not have to read them, i could not care less..
> So isnt it the only real question? The 2 way?
> "
> 
> If we have to keep doing this to keep people in the loop it will get tedious.



I check if i can remove the double bit


----------



## qldfrog

qldfrog said:


> I check if i can remove the double bit



Yes there is this option and i just checked it, so i ignore/block as per my lenghty posts above, yet by not having the 2 way block option on, i should not interfere  on threads smooth work and remove issue such as the one above
Done for all of my blocks🙏


----------



## galumay

Still believe the ability to two way block should remain, I specifically want it for the many I have blocked. As I said, it has no negative impact for anyone.


----------



## galumay

Looking back to the start of the thread, nothing has changed for me from when the 2 way block was implemented.



galumay said:


> As someone who has used the ignore/block feature to avoid aggressive personal attacks, and then had the members I blocked, stalk me and troll every subsequent post I made, I am a big fan of the 2 way block.
> 
> I can only imagine trolls and flamers being against the 2 way block, obviously it disempowers their agenda and so I am not surprised they see it as "cowardly". As for an "echo chamber mentality" I think thats nonsense, I encourage the opinions and views of those who have different perspectives to mine - its the ad hominem attacks and trolling that I object to.
> 
> There are plenty of members who I have little in common with as a long term investor, but I enjoy reading their comments and discussing approaches with them.
> 
> Seriously, if I couldn't block some of the members here, I would leave the forum. Life is too short for that ****.


----------



## qldfrog

galumay said:


> Looking back to the start of the thread, nothing has changed for me from when the 2 way block was 1.



Hi @galumay ,
I am a blocker so no mistake there but do you really care if any of your blocked member can see what you write, and even reply...?
Once people are blocked, i could not care less .


----------



## galumay

I care because it allows the flamers and trolls to stalk me and launch ad hominem attacks that all the other members can see. Then their responses are visible to me so the trolls still get heard. The one way block is just fuel for their hate and vitriol. Thats why they are so opposed to the 2 way block, it completely de-powers them.


----------



## PZ99

galumay said:


> I care because it allows the flamers and trolls to stalk me and launch ad hominem attacks that all the other members can see. Then their responses are visible to me so the trolls still get heard. The one way block is just fuel for their hate and vitriol. Thats why they are so opposed to the 2 way block, it completely de-powers them.



+1 on this.

I don't want flamers, trolls and conspiracy theorists reading my posts thanks very much.

Prior to the two way block there was so much trolling it nearly ruined the site. Two way block is a lesser evil.


----------



## bux2000

Perhaps Crocodile Dundee had it sorted when he said
If I have a problem I tell Wal
Wal tells everyone
The problem is out in the open
Everyone knows
Problem Solved 

Yeh and BTW I would far rather talk to a Frog than a Toad any day 

bux


----------



## wayneL

I think it works fine. Sometimes a thread can be a bit confusing, but dialling down the irrits has been good as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Smurf1976

As a rule I'm not keen on celebrity worship and all that but I do see that anything in public has a lot of similarities. Be it standing on a stage, speaking on radio or commenting online it all has the common element that you're putting yourself out there in public for all to see. If you want hate and crazy people, that's one way to attract them your way.

With that in mind I won't post the full conversation but quoting a couple of comments from someone who cops far more crap online than most here would be likely to.

Lzzy Hale, frontwoman of the band Halestorm:



> Ah no worries. It’s not my first rodeo. Most of these dudes would never say it to my face… they hide behind anonymity and sticky keyboards




...



> I feel bad for them. They want to be the victim, because they can’t face themselves. They are so unhappy that they feel the need to put someone else down for that very vapid blast of pleasure it brings them. I wish them joy.




Context was some fairly rude criticism that was getting personal, it wasn't about the music.

Sums up my own view pretty well really.

The great thing about the internet is it enables the exchange of everything from music to personal communications to financial and weather data between anyone just about anywhere on the planet. Heck it can even translate language when required.

The bad thing about the internet is exactly the same. It enables those with nothing better to do than attempt to destroy others to go about their evil deeds from the privacy of their own home with anonymity.

Now personally well I don't front a band, I ain't got my face on the front of an album and I couldn't play guitar if my life depended on it so I don't have the scrutiny which comes with that but the same concepts apply at some level to anything done in public. Put yourself in front of enough people and sooner or later you'll find some crazies in the audience.

In a past life I've done public speaking in various contexts. It doesn't come with anywhere near as much crap as I'd imagine a musician cops but it comes with some, it brings out the conspiracy theorists and so on who want to rant about nonsense.

So I won't be stopping anyone from reading my comments online just as I didn't stop anyone hearing my comments face to face and musicians don't stop people listening to their music. It's not hurting me to have the haters listening, not even slightly.

I do however reserve the right to suggest to the moderators that anyone being disruptive to the point of derailing discussion be thrown out at the moderators' discretion. As a concept that's much like what musicians do and it's much like what happens with talkback radio or standing at the Show talking to the public. You're entitled to your opinion and you're free to walk out or turn the radio off at any time but there's a line in the sand. Become too disruptive to others and there's a point where security throws you out of the venue or the radio presenter hangs up the call.

That said, well I do see the dilemma regarding the blocking function and why others will deem it necessary. Personally I haven't used it and have no intention of doing so. That said, well I do think it would be reasonable to know not their identity but how many people are blocking me in total. That's a fair and relevant thing to know I think - if there's a lot of people blocking me then "it's not them, it's me" is probably true. Painful though it may be, sometimes we all need a slap in the face and to be presented with the truth.

Prompted by the above, I've posted an appropriate song on the music thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/music-what-are-asf-members-listening-to.2569/page-334


----------



## qldfrog

galumay said:


> I care because it allows the flamers and trolls to stalk me and launch ad hominem attacks that all the other members can see. Then their responses are visible to me so the trolls still get heard. The one way block is just fuel for their hate and vitriol. Thats why they are so opposed to the 2 way block, it completely de-powers them.



Fair.i guess i had few of these and had so low appreciation of the individuals involved that it did not affect me the least.but to each his own ( is that the expression?)
So blocking with optional 2 ways is maybe the best after all.
Is 2 way option available per member blocked @Joe Blow ? I do not think so?More work for you software but a possible refinement?
I think i have contributed all my views so now will read this thread silently.
Enjoy the weekend, weather is nice,market closed ,your blocks are working and politicians silent for the day!😊


----------



## qldfrog

qldfrog said:


> Fair.i guess i had few of these and had so low appreciation of the individuals involved that it did not affect me the least.but to each his own ( is that the expression?)
> So blocking with optional 2 ways is maybe the best after all.
> Is 2 way option available per member blocked @Joe Blow ? I do not think so?More work for you software but a possible refinement?
> I think i have contributed all my views so now will read this thread silently.
> Enjoy the weekend, weather is nice,market closed ,your blocks are working and politicians silent for the day!😊



Just unignored 2 members, the ones i could have a face to face chat with, irritating but maybe i can handle them with the covid heat removed😊.
Small acts of kindness?


----------



## qldfrog

And truly my last post here...for the time being😊


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

>




Well said Frog. 

For some reason I can't see your posts again. 

Stay safe, happy and well. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes

there's a conflation of virtue happening here.

1. I have been blocked by qldfrog for many months
2. Very recently, that block has lifted
3. I would prefer to participate in the broad church of ASF, not some selective subset .
4. I do not consider myself a troll. I do have a sense of humour, I generally don't rise to the bait.
5. If anyone thinks I am a troll, please tell me. Maybe a good filtration will do me the world of good; I will go to the reeducation camp of your choice.


----------



## Country Lad

Dona Ferentes said:


> there's a conflation of virtue happening here.
> 
> 1. I have been blocked by qldfrog for many months
> 2. Very recently, that block has lifted
> 3. I would prefer to participate in the broad church of ASF, not some selective subset .
> 4. I do not consider myself a troll. I do have a sense of humour, I generally don't rise to the bait.
> 5. If anyone thinks I am a troll, please tell me. Maybe a good filtration will do me the world of good; I will go to the reeducation camp of your choice.




What he said, same.


----------



## finicky

Doesn't anyone else feel it ironic that one of the most active threads here is about blocking people? On an under trafficked forum like asf? Even if Xi Jinping or Vlad the Impaler dropped in for a chat they should be warmly welcomed and engaged in lively conversation.


----------



## finicky

I take this every day and can guarantee it for regular bowel motions. It's fantastic.


----------



## qldfrog

Dona Ferentes said:


> there's a conflation of virtue happening here.
> 
> 1. I have been blocked by qldfrog for many months
> 2. Very recently, that block has lifted
> 3. I would prefer to participate in the broad church of ASF, not some selective subset .
> 4. I do not consider myself a troll. I do have a sense of humour, I generally don't rise to the bait.
> 5. If anyone thinks I am a troll, please tell me. Maybe a good filtration will do me the world of good; I will go to the reeducation camp of your choice.





Country Lad said:


> What he said, same.



Must be a software bug Dona..😊


----------



## sptrawler

finicky said:


> Doesn't anyone else feel it ironic that one of the most active threads here is about blocking people? On an under trafficked forum like asf? Even if Xi Jinping or Vlad the Impaler dropped in for a chat they should be warmly welcomed and engaged in lively conversation.



Well I haven't posted, so I had better not let you down.
I have used the block function on a couple of occasions to get trolls of my case, I find some posters enjoy trolling the general chat section, so if I block them for a few days I find they have moved on to someone else.
I lift the blocks, because I'm of the firm belief that even the worst cretin will have some knowledge worth sharing, well I'm ever hopeful.
Luckily they don't seem to post in the stock section and seem more interested in peddling their political beliefs, or just want to engage in a bit of anger unloading.


----------



## eskys

finicky said:


> I take this every day and can guarantee it for regular bowel motions. It's fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 146973



Nothing like a good clean out........block> laxative> diarrhoea


----------



## DrBourse

You can always see each others posts - The Ignore Feature only works when the combatants are logged in.
For example 'the duck' and rederob have a two way blocks on me - and yet I can still see their posts - for example the following is a snapshot of the ducks last post at 8.46am on 18/9/22.


QED - just gotta think abt it folks.


----------



## eskys

You're confusing me, Dr...........just when I thought I've got it worked out


----------



## DrBourse

C'mon eskys, rumour has it that you are too smart to be confused - guess I'll just hafta hit the "Ignore eskys Button"


----------



## eskys

Ahh, Dr, thank you for your compliment............but don't listen to rumours. We all know where rumours can lead us to. Hope and yours are well.


----------



## Telamelo

Starting to think this  "Two-way block" thread is deserving of a research grant/in-depth study into it lol haha


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Could we move this thread to the FMG thread where everything except FMG is discussed.

Block/Schmock. 

Who cares?

gg


----------



## galumay

DrBourse said:


> You can always see each others posts - The Ignore Feature only works when the combatants are logged in.
> For example 'the duck' and rederob have a two way blocks on me - and yet I can still see their posts - for example the following is a snapshot of the ducks last post at 8.46am on 18/9/22.
> View attachment 146977
> 
> QED - just gotta think abt it folks.




I think you misunderstand how the 2 way block works, its not the same as just ignoring people, its an option for the people you ignore, also the removal of content is selectable.


----------



## Value Collector

galumay said:


> I think you misunderstand how the 2 way block works, its not the same as just ignoring people, its an option for the people you ignore, also the removal of content is selectable.
> 
> View attachment 146982



What the DR is saying, is that even if you select the 2-way ignore, a troll who happens to be persistent can log out of their account and view your post as it is still viewable to the general public, that are not logged in.

It's only when the person is logged in that they will be blocked from seeing your post (except on the threads that only members can see of course)


----------



## DrBourse

Ok galumay, if you are right (and I don't think you are), how come I can still see all of the ducks posts ??

Hi VC, correct, - you obviously thought about the process, g did not.
As everyone knows I try to present an idea that will require the readers brain power, I never explain everything to the enth Degree, it's just a habit of mine.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

DrBourse said:


> You can always see each others posts - The Ignore Feature only works when the combatants are logged in.
> For example 'the duck' and rederob have a two way blocks on me - and yet I can still see their posts - for example the following is a snapshot of the ducks last post at 8.46am on 18/9/22.
> View attachment 146977
> 
> QED - just gotta think abt it folks.





Telamelo said:


> Starting to think this  "Two-way block" thread is deserving of a research grant/in-depth study into it lol haha






Value Collector said:


> What the DR is saying, is that even if you select the 2-way ignore, a troll who happens to be persistent can log out of their account and view your post as it is still viewable to the general public, that are not logged in.
> 
> It's only when the person is logged in that they will be blocked from seeing your post (except on the threads that only members can see of course)






eskys said:


> Ahh, Dr, thank you for your compliment............but don't listen to rumours. We all know where rumours can lead us to. Hope and yours are well.






DrBourse said:


> Ok galumay, if you are right (and I don't think you are), how come I can still see all of the ducks posts ??
> 
> Hi VC, correct, - you obviously thought about the process, g did not.
> As everyone knows I try to present an idea that will require the readers brain power, I never explain everything to the enth Degree, it's just a habit of mine.



Well if even a doctor is getting confused it may be time for me to provide the solution which I put to a few patrons at the bar for which they provided a solution. 

This is the answer to the block/ignore/logged in/logged out dilemma. 

gg


----------



## SirRumpole

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Well if even a doctor is getting confused it may be time for me to provide the solution which I put to a few patrons at the bar for which they provided a solution.
> 
> This is the answer to the block/ignore/logged in/logged out dilemma.
> 
> gg
> 
> View attachment 146990



Yes, it's all a bit much isn't it ?


----------



## Value Collector

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Well if even a doctor is getting confused it may be time for me to provide the solution which I put to a few patrons at the bar for which they provided a solution.
> 
> This is the answer to the block/ignore/logged in/logged out dilemma.
> 
> gg
> 
> View attachment 146990



You failed to carry the 2, back to the drawing board for you


----------



## eskys

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Well if even a doctor is getting confused it may be time for me to provide the solution which I put to a few patrons at the bar for which they provided a solution.
> 
> This is the answer to the block/ignore/logged in/logged out dilemma.
> 
> gg
> 
> View attachment 146990



It's like this:  

It is very complicated, even more so when there are shorters and buyers on paper gold, options and futures, wars, famines, pestilence and pandemics . 
I just go with the vibe.


----------



## Value Collector

eskys said:


> It's like this:
> 
> It is very complicated, even more so when there are shorters and buyers on paper gold, options and futures, wars, famines, pestilence and pandemics .
> I just go with the vibe.


----------



## eskys

At least you have a sense of humour, GG


----------



## SirRumpole

eskys said:


> At least you have a sense of humour, GG



It's what he uses to pick his stocks.


----------



## SirRumpole

Value Collector said:


> View attachment 146991




Is this a reference to the truck that went off the road ?


----------



## Value Collector

SirRumpole said:


> Is this a reference to the truck that went off the road ?



Wait, what? … No, I don’t know about any trucks hahaha


----------



## SirRumpole

Value Collector said:


> Wait, what? … No, I don’t know about any trucks hahaha



See the ASF Breaking News thread.


----------



## eskys

Oh dear, it's pick on gg day, but he has broad shoulders. He'll take it....have a great evening, everyone. (UK closed tonight) Thanks for the laughs


----------



## eskys

GG, I logged out but came back in......had to tell you that we do love you, you know that. Are you there?


----------



## galumay

DrBourse said:


> Ok galumay, if you are right (and I don't think you are), how come I can still see all of the ducks posts ??
> 
> Hi VC, correct, - you obviously thought about the process, g did not.
> As everyone knows I try to present an idea that will require the readers brain power, I never explain everything to the enth Degree, it's just a habit of mine.




*blocked!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

In the spirit of reconciliation could somebody let that bâtard @qldfrog from Noosa Oblast know that I have take him off two way block, for 12 hours to enable him to reciprocate. 

And @Dona Ferentes I never called him a bâtard, the bâtard.

gg


----------



## frugal.rock

😘
🤣


----------



## qldfrog

frugal.rock said:


> 😘
> 🤣
> 
> View attachment 147002





	

		
			
		

		
	
Nice thoughts but in the real world:


On these sexy thoughts, have all a great evening.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Garpal Gumnut said:


> And @Dona Ferentes I never called him a bâtard, the bâtard.
> 
> gg



I couldn't decipher it clearly, but a curious encounter with a short _mitteleuropean _recently turned out to be only an invitation to break sausage (I think), rather than anything more menacing and alluding to one's DNA mix. I didn't work out the connection until "Intel Committee" was mentioned (see post #101) ; now things become clearer.


----------



## PZ99

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Well if even a doctor is getting confused it may be time for me to provide the solution which I put to a few patrons at the bar for which they provided a solution.
> 
> This is the answer to the block/ignore/logged in/logged out dilemma.
> 
> gg
> 
> View attachment 146990



Sadly, that form of dark web is blocked on my fragile little machine


----------



## bux2000

Dona Ferentes said:


> I couldn't decipher it clearly, but a curious encounter with a short _mitteleuropean _recently turned out to be only an invitation to break sausage (I think), rather than anything more menacing and alluding to one's DNA mix. I didn't work out the connection until "Intel Committee" was mentioned (see post #101) ; now things become clearer.






as Maxwell Smart used to say "I lost you at the bakery"



bux


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

bux2000 said:


> as Maxwell Smart used to say "I lost you at the bakery"
> 
> 
> 
> bux







gg


----------



## eskys

I don't remember Maxwell Smart short and stout. So, is that gg armed? Anyhow, I'm going to stay out of his line of fire; going into hiding in the warehouse. Had a reprieve last night by the looks   Thanks GG, and have a great day, everyone


----------



## SirRumpole

This is the Maxwell Smart I remember. I don't recall any bakery.


----------



## bux2000

Either it was my memory or I was drunk at the time, but that enigma still exists............................in my mind................... anyway.......... Probably had to be there 

and speaking of enigmas, didn't our PM look lovely last night   👌 ................ ..................   ??

bux


----------



## Value Collector

SirRumpole said:


> This is the Maxwell Smart I remember. I don't recall any bakery.
> 
> View attachment 147030



You must have “missed it by that much”…..


----------



## eskys

Value Collector said:


> You must have “missed it by that much”…..



I think the fumbling Maxwell often lost 99 and thought she was in the bakery........I hated that show as a kid growing up, thought he was anything but smart, always stuffing up


----------



## Smurf1976

eskys said:


> I hated that show as a kid growing up



Always thought it was the TV equivalent of certain songs that have been played to death to the point that they’re basically destroyed in terms of anyone actually wanting to hear them.

Back to the original point, a key feature of ASF is it’s one of the very few places where serious intellectual discussion is actually possible. Elsewhere either those posting nonsense dominate the discussion or moderators simply delete anything that isn’t in line with their own group think.

The blocking feature, whilst I’m not keen on it in principle, is perhaps a necessary thing in that regard. I’ve seen discussion elsewhere derailed by one or two troublesome individuals to the point that everyone with something serious to contribute simply walked away and nothing worthwhile remains.


----------



## eskys

Hate is a strong word, Smurf.....better phrase would have been 'I liked that show least' But in those days, there weren't a lot on tv (in fact I watched very little television then or now)  From what I can remember, the laughter drove me crazy, not sure if it was generated laughter or I simply didn't appreciate the fumbling around....too far into the distance now.

Agree, blocks are useful for disruptive behaviours. However, the disruptive ones can sometimes come up with some gems.......need a lot of patience and tolerance. By the way, I received my first block yesterday. I know what a block looks like now!  Someone must have thought I'm disruptive too or something else......have a great evening, Smurf, and everyone


----------



## SirRumpole

Smurf1976 said:


> The blocking feature, whilst I’m not keen on it in principle, is perhaps a necessary thing in that regard. I’ve seen discussion elsewhere derailed by one or two troublesome individuals to the point that everyone with something serious to contribute simply walked away and nothing worthwhile remains.




I agree that a block is sometimes necessary but I think it should be the Moderators perogative.

I've seen @joeblow issue warnings and if they continue to be disruptive they have suddenly disappeared, whether by their own choice or forcibly I don't know.

Unfortunately people who insist on having an argument can turn others off so much that it's not worthwhile continuing an argument, even though the nuisance is not being insulting or derogatory. In those cases I think it's best to agree to disagree at some point and go on to something else.


----------



## SirRumpole

eskys said:


> I think the fumbling Maxwell often lost 99 and thought she was in the bakery........I hated that show as a kid growing up, thought he was anything but smart, always stuffing up




Yes, but 99 was hot stuff. <tongue hanging out emoji>


----------



## eskys

She was hot because she was in the bakery!


----------



## SirRumpole

eskys said:


> She was hot because she was in the bakery!



Yes, her buns were very nice , but she was no tart.


----------



## eskys

I can't comment on that, Sir. Perhaps I should redirect your thoughts? 

Was going to say that we can redirect the thoughts for those who are disruptive by asking about a stock we would like to hear about. (referring to your post to Smurf, post 160)

One way is to disengage and move on..........just a thought that crept into my head....redirect one's thoughts


----------



## SirRumpole

eskys said:


> I can't comment on that, Sir. Perhaps I should redirect your thoughts?
> 
> Was going to say that we can redirect the thoughts for those who are disruptive by asking about a stock we would like to hear about. (referring to your post to Smurf, post 160)
> 
> One way is to disengage and move on..........just a thought that crept into my head....redirect one's thoughts



Thinking about stocks would probably do the trick, I can feel the pressure relieving already.


----------



## eskys

I don't know what you're into, but I hope you won't be feeling too pressured tomorrow......Gold red at the moment, our dollar down and pre market red, Europe not happy, Vix green. 

Have a great evening, everyone, logging out now.


----------



## bux2000

eskys said:


> She was hot because she was in the bakery!




Sorry @eskys to correct you, it was American  "She was AT the bakery



SirRumpole said:


> Yes, her buns were very nice , but she was no tart.




Thats why I don't even know where to look for the the block button. If hadn't have been lucky enough to read that post I would never have known you had a sense of humour 

All the best

bux


----------



## eskys

Hi Bux, I knew she was at the bakery, but I used a different preposition because I was jealous that Sir found her hot!!!!


----------



## bux2000

I just wish I now owned the red Sunbeam Tiger Max drove or even one similar, but you are right the whole show was Kaos. 

bux


----------



## eskys

I wouldn't cry over that, I like the car as much as I like Get Smart


bux2000 said:


> I just wish I now owned the red Sunbeam Tiger Max drove or even one similar, but you are right the whole show was Kaos.
> 
> bux


----------



## bux2000

Stick the car I was talking about the money









						Sunbeam Classic Car Auction Results - Collector Car Auction Prices
					

Find your dream car on Glenmarch




					glenmarch.com
				




bux


----------



## frugal.rock

As GG said, the discussion should be moved to the FMG thread. 
Once it's moved over there, feel free to discuss WW3 again. 🤭


----------



## eskys

I was waiting for someone to come in, and wham, a rock


----------



## bux2000

Past my bed time but can I quote  Albert Einstein

*"The difference between stupidity and genius is that genius has its limits"*

bux


----------



## eskys

Goodnight, Bux


----------



## Smurf1976

eskys said:


> I can't comment on that, Sir. Perhaps I should redirect your thoughts?



Serious money can be made or lost by thoughts being distracted.

When mental focus is lost that's when silly deals are done be it with face to face business or with trading shares.

Some exploit that intentionally, they actively create the distraction which leads to the favourable (for them) outcome, whilst others simply fall into a trap of their own making.


----------



## Value Collector

Smurf1976 said:


> Some exploit that intentionally, they actively create the distraction which leads to the favourable (for them) outcome, whilst others simply fall into a trap of their own making.




A lesson on misdirection, by the masters of misdirection.


----------



## SirRumpole

Value Collector said:


> A lesson on misdirection, by the masters of misdirection.




Those two are geniuses.

Thank goodness they use their talent for good, instead of evil.


----------



## eskys

Something's wrong with this site, taking ages to load or refresh. I'm now stuck and unable to quote or give likes......good morning folks

Wink, wink back, Sir.

Smurf, I agree that the block is necessary esp, when one's mental health is impacted by posts of derogatory nature......not all obvious but simple derogatory nouns, adjectives, phrasing of sentences, tone conveyed in posts, all amount to bullying. Whist we are an investment forum, focused on making money, money isn't everything.....in the pursuit of money, we lose sight of others...........taking care of other people etc..........


----------



## SirRumpole

eskys said:


> Something's wrong with this site, taking ages to load or refresh. I'm now stuck and unable to quote or give likes......good morning folks
> 
> Wink, wink back, Sir.
> 
> Smurf, I agree that the block is necessary esp, when one's mental health is impacted by posts of derogatory nature......not all obvious but simple derogatory nouns, adjectives, phrasing of sentences, tone conveyed in posts, all amount to bullying. Whist we are an investment forum, focused on making money, money isn't everything.....in the pursuit of money, we lose sight of others...........taking care of other people etc..........




I'm having the same problem with loading, very slow. Maybe another DDOS attack.

With reference to this thread, it's gone way off topic, we've had a bit of fun but I wouldn't object if the Moderator wanted to delete some irrelevant posts.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

SirRumpole said:


> I'm having the same problem with loading, very slow.



Ditto


SirRumpole said:


> With reference to this thread, it's gone way off ...



The *Two-way Block *has become a One-way Street


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Any news on FMG?

gg


----------



## SirRumpole

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Any news on FMG?
> 
> gg



Have you tried looking in that thread ?


----------



## eskys

GG, this is a one way street, you'll cause an accident....

Smurf, my previous post.........it's not aimed at you.....have to clarify this in case you misunderstood....honest, cross my heart


----------



## mullokintyre

SirRumpole said:


> Unfortunately people who insist on having an argument can turn others off so much that it's not worthwhile continuing an argument, even though the nuisance is not being insulting or derogatory. In those cases I think it's best to agree to disagree at some point and go on to something else.



As soon as I saw your comment , I thought of another TV show, Monty Python  and the argument sketch.

Mick


----------



## SirRumpole

mullokintyre said:


> As soon as I saw your comment , I thought of another TV show, Monty Python  and the argument sketch.
> 
> Mick





Yes, a classic. Thank G. for Monty Python, they have kept me laughing for 50 years.


----------



## Smurf1976

eskys said:


> Smurf, I agree that the block is necessary esp, when one's mental health is impacted by posts of derogatory nature......not all obvious but simple derogatory nouns, adjectives, phrasing of sentences, tone conveyed in posts, all amount to bullying. Whist we are an investment forum, focused on making money, money isn't everything.....in the pursuit of money, we lose sight of others...........taking care of other people etc..........



Fully agree.

Toxic negativity is an epidemic in society in my view, it's everywhere especially online, and we'd all be better off without it.


----------



## MovingAverage

Have to admit I love the block/ignore function on ASF. I'm please to find out old mate skate has put me on block and it's like a monkey is off my back. Long live the ignore function


----------

